# dimensions for childrens and spotted?



## Magee (Jan 5, 2012)

I own a childrens python and my sister owns a blonde spotted python. They are about 65cm long. We know the childrens is a female, but we are unsure of the spotted gender. My dad is planning on building an enclosure with a sliding door in the middle, so the snakes can either be housed together (door open) , or apart (door shut) if the spotted is male. What I would like to know is:a) How large must an enclosure be to house one of the snakes (at adult size)? and b) How big must it be to house both snakes? PS.the enclosure will be made of wood with a heat lamp.


----------



## calebs92 (Jan 5, 2012)

single enclosures atleast : 90cm long 60cm high 60cm deep (atleast that long)
but i wouldnt put a childrens an spotted together as the spotted will get atleast 20cm bigger an might try eat the childrens as they havnt been put together as hatchlings, so just as a safe maybe just have two single 3 foot enclosures.
hope that helps


----------



## Magee (Jan 5, 2012)

Ok, thanks for the quick reply. We will make two enclosures that size, and put them in as soon as possible. Also, any idea at what age they reach full size?


----------



## dickyknee (Jan 5, 2012)

900x600x600 for a childreni would be the max size , you could easily use smaller ... 800x400x400 is plenty of room IMO.
As for housing them together , your choice but keep an eye on them at feeding times.



calebs92 said:


> single enclosures atleast : 90cm long 60cm high 60cm deep (atleast that long)
> but i wouldnt put a childrens an spotted together as the spotted will get atleast 20cm bigger an might try eat the childrens as they havnt been put together as hatchlings, so just as a safe maybe just have two single 3 foot enclosures.
> hope that helps



Are you suggesting that if you house them together as hatchlings they wont eat each other as adults ?


----------



## calebs92 (Jan 5, 2012)

yes i am dickyknee. but that is what ive been told do to if i want to house to pythons together, put the together at a young age an an same size(same breed of snake tho), an let them grow together, other than getting putting two adult snakes together, they would properly just try eat each other, but this is just imo, i have yet to house a pair in the same enclosure ,but have wanted to
an maybe magee make an 90cm long 120 cm high by 60 cm deep with a divider at 60 cm high ? just a throught.
an as they should be fully grow at 3-4 depending on how much you feed them, i have a 2 year old spotted python at 90 - 100 cm but i think he might be just over size for him age atm (i think!)


----------



## iwantasnake (Jan 5, 2012)

i am thinking about getting my first snake and im 100% positive i want it to be a spotted python, i haave applied for my license and i am looking for somewhere to buy one but i was hoping to have made an enclosure by the time i get it. im pretty sure this will be too small but i might be alright so, is 900Long x350High x 250 deep alright size for the python to live in throughout its whole life?


----------



## calebs92 (Jan 5, 2012)

id go atleast 900 long 600 high 600 deep but my spotted climbs a fair amount an uses the hight. just IMO ! but there a great first snake  even tho i got bit my mine plenty when i was a juvie haha


----------



## Magee (Jan 5, 2012)

Iwantasnake- the lady at the pet shop said not to house baby snakes in full sized enclosures as they will be overwhelmed and freak out. I certainly prefer children's to spotted, but it may just be the individual snakes. There is a GREAT click-clack DIY thread with a sticky that has worked well for me.


----------



## MontyTheBredl (Oct 17, 2012)

My childrens python is in a 120x50x45, he mainly stays on the ground


----------



## Albino93 (Oct 17, 2012)

At the moment im keeping my spotted in a 3x2x2 and shes been in there since she was 3 months old, she never stressed at all and ate a few days later, tho i plan on getting her a 4x2x2 enclosure. As for housing them together, when my girl was around 4 months we placed a childrens python (male) that was actually a little bit older (by 1 month) in there with her, they were fine for about 3 weeks then one night i looked in and found my spotted trying to eat the childrens python, luckily we were able to free him, since then they've been seperated and i now warn people that housing 2 together can cause more harm then good. Not worth the risk imo. Its actually more likely to occur in hatchlings then it is in adults from my understanding anyway.


----------

